# Wasp slingmail



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Love that uniphoxx target master, especially the black one...
















Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

...new blood for the whasp nest 









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You know what you like!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Rattler said:


> ...new blood for the whasp nest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanx for posting that pic bc I was questioning my sanity for acquiring 5 of my favorite frame. Now I know I won't be alone in the asylum. * :screwy:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Now that's a nest I wouldn't mind playing around!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW! That's a bunch! I love that black without the big yellow sticker. 
What a fine collection you have.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Take a half of that bunch of SS, send all of them here and free yourself of a terrible addiction.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> WOW! That's a bunch! I love that black without the big yellow sticker.
> What a fine collection you have.


That's the uniphoxx target master...
G10 not HDPE as usual.
The tri-grip is also a very nice frame...awesome geometry!

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy Cow!!!!! you got a bunch of wasps!!!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

That's a great collection! You need to add a PFS from them while they're in stock 

Those G10 Target Masters have been calling my name... But I am still able to resist.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Crazy Canuck said:


> That's a great collection! You need to add a PFS from them while they're in stock
> 
> Those G10 Target Masters have been calling my name... But I am still able to resist.


...oh, of course i've forgot the pfs in the picture, but i have only one.
Pfs are not my kind of frame!?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I really like the Uniphoxx and PFS version of the Uniphoxx. Since you appear to be an authority on their frames, I have had my eye on a couple more, and was wondering on your opinion.

- Harrier, Stinger, and Imp - How do you like them? I've found myself really liking smaller frames, and have been tempted by those three.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I really like the Uniphoxx and PFS version of the Uniphoxx. Since you appear to be an authority on their frames, I have had my eye on a couple more, and was wondering on your opinion.
> 
> - Harrier, Stinger, and Imp - How do you like them? I've found myself really liking smaller frames, and have been tempted by those three.


...i love them all, but my current favourite is the tri grip, it's a super ergonomic frame, and of course the stinger.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

...more phoxxes 









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic collection


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Some new genes for my wasp nest!









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

And here's the holy grail 
























Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent collection, have a few but the Stinger is my favourite in the nest


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Got some nice wasps these days...

Please don't tell my wife! 









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Here's a current family picture, but some of them are not here...









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yep, you're definitely beyond help. For a few bux a week, I won't mention any of this to your wife, lol.*


----------

